# منتديات التكنولوجيه



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*منتديات التكنولوجيه*

:11_6_204: 
*انا بقترح عمل منتدى الجرافيك و يضم الى منتديات الكمبيوتر و الانترنت و كمان بقترح معهم منتدى الريمكس ده حلو جدا و حينشطوا المنتدى اكتر و اكتر*
*و كمان بقترح إضافه منتدى الريسرفرات و الستاليتات*
*و بقترح عمل منتدى الصيانه للمجاوبه على الاسئله و شرح طرق صيانه الاجهزه التكنولوجيه*​*و اتمنى ان اقتراحى يعجب الكل*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى الجرافيك يندرج تحت **منتدى التصميم**  , فالمنتدى سيكون واحد لكن الاسم يختلف فقط!*

*اما منتدى الصيانة فهو يندرج في :*
*انظمة التشغيل* 
*كل ما يخص انظمة التشغيل من اسألة و مشاكل و حلول و نصائح *


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على توضيحك روك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*ولا يهمك يا باشا انت تأمر*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

مرسى يا روك انت بتتكلم مصرى حلو ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*يا عم حتى انت, كلهم يتمسخروا من المصرية بتاعتي...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا بتكلم جد انت كويس فى المصرى
و تعرف لو نزلت مصر مش هتعرف تنزل من الطياره 
تخيل الف عضو بيرحبوا بيك


----------

